# working line belgian malinois breeders in the states



## jbreadyrltw (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey everyone so pretty much like the title says I'm aware this is a GSD site but I always get such good info from here. I'm on the fence right now as to whether I want a GSD or mal for Schutzhund. I already have my GSD breeder picked if I go that route. Still researching. Now I want to make clear I'm not asking for comparisons or to get swayed one way or the other. I just want some good mal breeders here in the states. I will make a decision based on my goals and what I think is best. But I want to make sure if I go with a mal that I'm getting a good working line pup and it'd from a breeder who titles and trains their own dogs. I also know mist good breeders have a wait list which I'm fine with I will wait for a good dog. Thank you


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Ot Vitosha kennels


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I've met dogs from both du Dantero (So Cal) and du Loups du soleil (nor cal - website doesn't look updated so you may have to call/email).


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Husband has worked dogs from Joey Leigh (de Atlawor in Atlanta), plus we have seen dogs from that kennels compete in IPO, Ring and K9.

One of the very few we would consider getting a Mal from.

de Atlawor Kennels - About Us


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Top Gun K9


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I know several dogs from La Forge in CT and almost purchased one myself. Nice balanced dogs who excel in sport and work.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Didn't think Mals came in anything but working...


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> Didn't think Mals came in anything but working...


lol! had the same thought myself!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> Didn't think Mals came in anything but working...



There are show line mals as well.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> There are show line mals as well.


And they're slow and don't bite for ,,,,, Shocking, but true.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

yes there are SL's....one club I was in had a breeder with a few. I was amazed at the difference in nerve....though not really.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> And they're slow and don't bite for ,,,,, Shocking, but true.





onyx'girl said:


> yes there are SL's....one club I was in had a breeder with a few. I was amazed at the difference in nerve....though not really.



These statements are very true! I've worked two. Both were scared of the burlap/flirtpole and their own shadows. Very sad


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

There are lots of pet quality mals out there too. Hard as that might be to believe.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Baillif said:


> There are lots of pet quality mals out there too. Hard as that might be to believe.


And lots of backyard bred mals popping up as well, which terrifies me a bit thinking about the people that want one to look tough or earn "respect" for having a more demanding dog.  The nervy GSD's I've dealt with in training can be a pain, but the nervy mals....are often kind of a nightmare.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep, I'm actually seeing quite a few Malinois pop up on our local Craigslist and dog groups. Siege is commonly recognized as "one of those Belgian police dogs" and everyone wants to tell me about the Malinois or Dutchie they're getting soon. A friend of a friend advised me to start introducing my girl as a Pekingnese LOL

I can personally vouch for Athos working dogs, where I got my Malinois from recently. Their A and B litters are out of her, and I've met a couple dogs (and a litter) sired by their male Mauno. I have known Michelle for years and she is incredibly honest and helpful, knows her dogs very well. 

Loups du Soleil gets some flack I know, but there's a young Mal in the area from that kennel and I really like him. Very sporty dog, according to his owner/handler he's very stereotypical Malinois crazy, but overall a great dog. I think he's by their male Pi. 

La Forge always comes highly recommended to me when I ask, but I've never met any of their dogs personally. Same goes for Dantero, though I have met two of their dogs in the passing, and know someone who used to have one. Kadi has always seemed like a trustworthy and honest breeder to me.

The breeders at de Loucyn are good people as well. I've been told that their lines are not for everyone in the breed...but what line is? 

Aside from Athos, the rest are breeders I only know of but have very limited experience with. Not outright recommendations, just some people to look into


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

would not get a mal from Loups du soleil-but probably would never get a mal-if I did I would be very careful where I got it from...


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Why the mal hate Holland?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Loups du Soleil often gets crap because a lot of them are nervier/twitcher dogs and they've been known to intentionally breed dogs with one testicle genetically. If they bite really well they tend to overlook other genetic issues in their dogs.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

ShenzisMom said:


> Why the mal hate Holland?


I don't hate mals-I think they are more suited to experienced people though and I prefer GSDs -


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Baillif said:


> Loups du Soleil often gets crap because a lot of them are nervier/twitcher dogs and they've been known to intentionally breed dogs with one testicle genetically. If they bite really well they tend to overlook other genetic issues in their dogs.


Right, I should clarify and say that I can only speak for what I've seen personally, in one single dog. I'm sure the friend who owns the Loups du Soleil Mal knew that about the dogs, but she still was able to get the dog she wanted, and there are certainly people in the breed who like that kind of Mal. Now I don't know if Michael Ellis would be as honest about his dogs as she is about hers, and I'm not saying the crap they get is undeserved...but just throwing it out there that I've seen one and I liked him, twitchiness and all (would not say he had poor nerves by any stretch of the imagination, though).


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I follow and help out a tiny bit with the national malinois rescue group. There are mals pouring in from around the country, but especially from Miami. There are a ton of bybs there. 

My dog was dumped in Indiana, right next to Cincinnati, and there seem to be lots of (irresponsible) mal breeders in that area too. My dog has a rock solid temperament, is amazingly biddable and has plenty of drive but came with a lot of health problems.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Rei said:


> Right, I should clarify and say that I can only speak for what I've seen personally, in one single dog. I'm sure the friend who owns the Loups du Soleil Mal knew that about the dogs, but she still was able to get the dog she wanted, and there are certainly people in the breed who like that kind of Mal. Now I don't know if Michael Ellis would be as honest about his dogs as she is about hers, and I'm not saying the crap they get is undeserved...but just throwing it out there that I've seen one and I liked him, twitchiness and all (would not say he had poor nerves by any stretch of the imagination, though).



They produce some good and great dogs too. Lisa Gellers last few national mondioring champion dogs were Loups Du Soleil dogs. Mangouste Loups Du Soleil was a super strong fantastic beast of dog. I went with an Ot Vitosha dog first and I would not hesitate to repeat that decision again if I restricted myself to a breeder within the United States. I think I will get my next dog started within the next year but will probably go with something from Europe from NVBK lines. Preferably a heavy boned large one that hits 80-90 pound range and throws itself stupid into decoys like a mack truck like some of those NVBK or Belgian Ring dogs. They don't even try to catch those dogs. The dogs just nail them so hard and fast and are big and strong they don't get jammed even though the decoy just stands there like a wall.


----------

